

The road to Elm - StylifyYourBlog
http://www.nilunder.com/blog/2013/12/05/the-road-to-elm

======
mikerichards
Elm looks awesome. The problem I have is every demo is some game that looks
like it was written in '82 for the VIC-20.

I'd love to see some awesome looking demos that show widgets, charts (maybe
SVG and/or Canvas), with some Ajax calls.

